# Server



## dgoof911 (Feb 22, 2003)

I would like to say that the server here at TTF is extremly good. Last time I was here, quite a long time ago, the server was O.K. Now it is great! Keep up the good work Ads. and Mods.


----------



## Beorn (Feb 22, 2003)

The server is actually awesome...It's probably just as fast as most of your machines, but it's really configured well.

*claps for WM and Glenn*


----------

